# ملف تعريب برنامج ارت كام



## mostafa sad (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركه لى تفضلو ملف تعريب برنامج ارت كام 
بعد التحميل قم بفك الضغط وانسخ الملفات واذهب الى C:\Program Files\ArtCAM 2008\Exec\Language


----------



## aeehm (28 مايو 2013)

فين الملف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسام الصباغ (30 مايو 2013)

انا تايه يا جماعة الخير اساسا مش عارف انزل البرنامج وما فيش حواليا اللى ممكن يشرح ازاى اتعامل مع البرنامج 
لكن جزى الله خير كل من ساعد على تبسيط وتوصيل المعلومه


----------



## mostafa sad (27 يونيو 2013)

.4shared.com/rar/e0e87l2i/_online.html


----------

